# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  Anime Studio Debut 7.0 برنامج تصميم الصور المتحركة افلام الكرتون الصور ثلاثية الابعاد

## mohamed73

برنامج Anime Studio Debut 7.0 تصميم الصور المتحركة  وافلام الكرتون والصور ثلاثية الابعاد واضفاء الحركة عليها مع الكثير من  المؤثرات عليها والكثير من الميزات برنامج سهل الاستعمال يعتبر برنامج  Anime Studio Debut 7 من برامج معالجة الصور بشكل حركى حيث من خلال  البرنامج يمكنك أن تقوم بعمل صور متحركة وصور كرتونية فى منتهى الروعة  والجمال بالأضافة إلى قدرته على عمل مجموعة من المؤثرات الرائعة والجميلة  يتميز هذا البرنامج من انه يمكنك من انشاء الصور ثلاثية الأبعاد بجودة  فائقة ... تستطيع عن طريق البرنامج من اضافة اعمالك الموجودة بالفوتوشوب  واستخدامها ... يمكن عن طريق البرنامج توريد اعمالك مباشرة الي اليوتيوب    Anime Studio is your complete animation program for creating an  animation movie cut 2D, manga, and anime. We use it to create or own  desktop animated shorts in the style of JibJab.com and  SouthParkStudios.com, on the Web, to generate a full-length animated  film, or for streaming video. Built-in character to add sound to draw  original art, import your digital photos and dub, you can add subtitles  to an existing video, start, select one of the many! In this  application, we have integrated the innovative bone rigging system that  provides a frame animation unit toany efficient alternative to fast and  render the animation.         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

